# L'ago della bilancia della famiglia



## Garbonzia

Bonjour à tous,
je sollicite votre aide pour m'aider à trouver l'équivalent de cette expression italienne.
Le contexte ? Le narrateur explique que sa mère intervenait peu quand tout le reste de la famille chantait, racontait des histoires. Mais, elle était "l'algo della bilancia della famiglia".
Le point d'équilibre de la famille ? Cela ne me semble pas correct.
Merci !


----------



## EdenMartin

Bonjour,
ce n'est pas _l'*algo* della bilancia_, mais _l'*ago *della bilancia_. C'est-à-dire: la persona che determina l'equilibrio di una situazione, in questo caso della famiglia; la persona capace di determinare la scelta quando si prende una decisione in comune.


----------



## lövastrell

Bonjour, Garbonzia. Surtout pas le point d'équilibre, plutôt le contraire: c'est la voix préponderante, en cas de partage.


----------



## Garbonzia

EdenMartin, oui, désolé pour la faute de frappe.
Merci lövastrell "la voix prépondérante dans la famille"


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

la boussole ? (qui contient une aiguille)
le timonier ?
l'arbitre ?


----------



## EdenMartin

L'arbitre pourrait être une discrète traduction en français.


----------



## Garbonzia

Merci beaucoup !


----------

